# Eli at Fort Funston



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

So I heard about this unbelievable dog park in San Fransisco called Fort Funston. Ive been dieing to take Eli there so finally the hubby and I went yesterday! We were actually celebrating our 6 yr wedding anniversary in Frisco for the day and started the day off with a walk at Fort Funston with our dearest Eli. We had a blast at this park...and so did Eli!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

That looks beautiful,Jenn.
Did you place Sting in a new home?
Take care.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

yes, we all had a blast there. My husband was so taken by having a dog friendly dog. He had never been in a atmosphere were we could just relax and know that eli wouldn't hurt a soul. A few times eli seemed to forget we exsisted and was busy greeting all the other humans. 

As for stinger's, he moved to idaho just over two weeks ago. He lives with a single man that has a fifteen year old son. He is a only dog and was being nuetered. I miss him but I'm glad he went to great home. 

So I only have one poo now.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Those pictures look fabulous. What a fantastic view of the ocean. To live in a land where everyone has a furry friend, what a magical place it would be. Looks like you got to visit there a little while.

Eli looks very handsome. His coat is very black. Looks gorgeous.

I'm glad Sting found a happy home where he can have lots of attention.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Jen,

I love, love, love Fort Funston, live about 10 minutes driving and go there every day. If you plan to go sometime in the future, PM me, I would love to meet a forum member.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Poodle Lover said:


> Jen,
> 
> I love, love, love Fort Funston, live about 10 minutes driving and go there every day. If you plan to go sometime in the future, PM me, I would love to meet a forum member.


Everyday, Im jealous! 

Yes, I would love to get together and take the Poodles out together there. Sounds like fun!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Poodle Lover said:


> Jen,
> 
> I love, love, love Fort Funston, live about 10 minutes driving and go there every day. If you plan to go sometime in the future, PM me, I would love to meet a forum member.


I have a question for you though. In that second to last pic I posted, is that hill the only way back up or is there a easier path? That uphill hike in the sand about killed me and im only going to get more prego. lol


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome Jenn Now I know where to dog when I visit Frisco. that looks like the nicest dog park ever.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Gorgeous pics! Looks like a great, fun place to go with the dogs. Glad you all had a great time there.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

GORGEOUS dog park!!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

That looks like a beautiful place to go. Eli is beautiful. Great photos.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> As for stinger's, he moved to idaho just over two weeks ago. He lives with a single man that has a fifteen year old son. He is a only dog and was being nuetered. I miss him but I'm glad he went to great home.
> 
> So I only have one poo now.



Aww why did you re home him Jenn? Just curious, I've been there
too as you already know. 

Great pics, beautiful place!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Aww why did you re home him Jenn? Just curious, I've been there
> too as you already know.
> 
> Great pics, beautiful place!


Sting for awhile had been growling at my boys off and on but I was trying to work on that. After I found out I was pregnant, I didnt think Sting would be able to handle a baby and I didnt want to even try it. That was the main reason why. He was placed with a single man with a older son. He was also nuetered which he really needed. He could be a stinker at times. lol


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Looks like Doggie Heaven!


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

Great pictures, you should enter the paw print one someplace, I loved that!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Roxy said:


> Great pictures, you should enter the paw print one someplace, I loved that!


That pic is soo cute huh! My baby boys foot prints!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Awesome photos of a wonderful place for our your fur baby to visit. I just love the photo of the paw prints in the sand. Definitely my favorite. Thanks for sharing.
_


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

What a pretty place, LOVE LOVE LOVE that picture of the paw prints in the sand!! 

Happy anniversary btw, hope it was a great one!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Breath taking view! I wish we lived closer to the beach, we are 1 1/2 hrs away....


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> Breath taking view! I wish we lived closer to the beach, we are 1 1/2 hrs away....


That is 1hr 45min drive for me to that beach. Im always ok with a drive if its less then 2 hrs though. That was worth it!


----------

